# Laminin



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

What is laminin?

Laminin is your body's cell-adhesion molecules. It is the "glue" that holds all the cells in your body together. Do you know what is so incredible about this? It's in the shape of a cross. The "glue" that holds your skin together, that holds your organs together, that literally holds everything in your body together, is a cross! 

*Colossians 1:17 reads: "He is before all things, and in him all things hold together." *

http://www.snopes.com/glurge/laminin.asp

http://www.virtuousplanet.com/cottonglow/c00000000329

Some might say it is a stretch, but I fully trust the bible and being a scientist I see the perfect alignment of the bible with many scientific facts and findings.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I tell you, I was just looking for this word because I was telling my mother about it today and was having problems finding it in my deleted file. Thanks for posting it up. 

For all of you non believers, get your popcorn ready.....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

woodlandsboy said:


> I tell you, I was just looking for this word because I was telling my mother about it today and was having problems finding it in my deleted file. Thanks for posting it up.
> 
> For all of you non believers, get your popcorn ready.....


every knee will bow every tonque will confess every eye will see him he is coming soon .we shall see him as he is .


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

atcfisherman said:


> What is laminin?
> 
> Laminin is your body's cell-adhesion molecules. It is the "glue" that holds all the cells in your body together. Do you know what is so incredible about this? It's in the shape of a cross. The "glue" that holds your skin together, that holds your organs together, that literally holds everything in your body together, is a cross!
> 
> ...


Did you see Luie Giglio's sermon on this? You Tube Giglio Laminin


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

They are not in the shape of a cross, this is used for depiction for ease of understanding. They are actually very mis-shaped, bent, turned, twisted, etc in the human body. 

Nice story though.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

It looks good to me. God's works are in all kinds of shapes and forms.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

woodlandsboy said:


> It looks good to me. God's works are in all kinds of shapes and forms.


Yea, me too !!!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

We watched this video last year with about 7 different families. Awesome video..


----------

